# My computer will not open PES files, Help.



## galynn

I can not open any PES files. My computer says it does not know the program needed to open the file. I have search the internet and can not find anything to download (other the system cleaners and that did not work) to add this PES file extension to my machine. Help please....do I need Babylock software to get this extension? Shouldn't the computer have it or do I need some other file/software? 
Thank you
Gail


----------



## Knehmer

you don't need Babylock software, but you do need embroidery software.


----------



## galynn

Such as? 

I just installed Design Gallery, but I guess that is not what I need. Can you recommend something?

Gail


----------



## S4Fun

If you have an iPhone or iPad, download for free "DRAWings Snap" from App Store. You can open or export any file format. I love this app!
On the web is available at www.drawingssnap.com

Another free solution for windows, is "my editor" available at
http://www.wingsxp.com/index.php/my_editor/


----------



## Knehmer

Go into Design Gallery and open the file from within the program.


----------



## sttbtch

WIlcom Trusizer is a free program that can open PES and many others it can resize and save in other formats.

Designer gallery is a catalog program unless you purchase all the plugins.

TrueSizer

this is the best bet all around.


----------



## galynn

Thank you all so much, I tried the truesizer, now to learn to use it. Oh so much to learn. Now how do you undo picking the wrong program in your computer when one was trying to open the PES..........oh sigh........now I can not get the designs without it going to the wrong program.....


----------



## sttbtch

on most embroidery programs you have to open from the program. The program I have is a Lamborghini of embroidery programs and I can not click on an embroidery file and have the program open up.


----------



## charles95405

Go to add and remove selection on your computer and remove the program you don't want


----------



## S4Fun

sttbtch said:


> on most embroidery programs you have to open from the program. The program I have is a Lamborghini of embroidery programs and I can not click on an embroidery file and have the program open up.


I can click on any embroidery file and it opens automatically with My Editor free software. Resize, edit, convert, customize etc. is so simple and easy!
Maybe I have the Ferrari of embroidery software ;-)

However I am still impressed with DRAWings Snap!
That should be the Bugatti of the embroidery world


----------



## sttbtch

S4Fun said:


> I can click on any embroidery file and it opens automatically with My Editor free software. Resize, edit, convert, customize etc. is so simple and easy!
> Maybe I have the Ferrari of embroidery software ;-)
> 
> However I am still impressed with DRAWings Snap!
> That should be the Bugatti of the embroidery world



what are the features of Snap. can you digitize manual and automatic? for a Bugatti I would expect perfect digitizing every time.


----------



## S4Fun

sttbtch said:


> what are the features of Snap. can you digitize manual and automatic? for a Bugatti I would expect perfect digitizing every time.


I am not digitizing but at DRAWings Snap website, DRAWings SNAP iOS embroidery application it says that it is coming soon...
Anyway, for me is enough to customize, convert, etc. and this is easy and simple with My Editor for PC and DRAWings Snap for iPhone, iPad, iPod.

I have tried airstitch, stitchbuddy as well as truesizer, ambassador but I prefer the Ferrari and the Bugatti...


----------



## tfalk

Assuming you are using windows on your PC?

Open My Computer, navigate to the directory that has your .PES file, right click on the .PES file and select Open With from the list of options, then select the program you want to view the .PES files with. You can also check a box on the bottom to 'Always use the selected program to open this kind of file' and it should use that program going forward.


----------



## Hildi

I know this post is old - but the problem is still the same: You can't open embroidery files on your computer.
I was also looking for a software to open .pes files on my Mac. I found an app called 2stitch Organizer ( https://www.2stitch.com ).
It's free and also runs on Windows. 
Works great with my pes files but also seems to support different formats.


----------



## Reymond

galynn said:


> I can not open any PES files. My computer says it does not know the program needed to open the file. I have search the internet and can not find anything to download (other the system cleaners and that did not work) to add this PES file extension to my machine. Help please....do I need Babylock software to get this extension? Shouldn't the computer have it or do I need some other file/software?
> Thank you
> Gail


The * .eps files can be opened in some programs such as Photoshop, Ilustrator ...

Maybe this helps.
*Download Embroidery (eps)Reader:*


Code:


http://www.njcrawford.com/download2/EmbroideryReader-225.msi


----------

